# People are a trip..



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

One day last week I was fishing for Trout in a spot I have been catching them for several days. This guy pulls up right beside us. He starts casting within feet of our cast. We move and soon here he comes. He stayed a little farther away this time but was still too close. This went on all morning. We left for the ramp at Noon. The bite was on and we caught about 30 trout in the 2 to 5 lb range. All were released. He was at the ramp. This guy walks up to me and this is what he said......Do you mind showing me what you were fishing with and walking down to the water and teaching me how to fish it. I am not going to say what I said but lets just say I declined....Now let me ask a question. What should I have done...Yesterday a guy that I see every now and then while fishing pulls up to me in his truck as I am leaving and ask me the same thing. I don't even know his name..He wanted me to walk out on the dock and teach him how to retrieve a jerk bait...What is up with people? Mabee I should have shown him. I was taught that when it comes to Trout fishing you don't talk about it. I think that I give way too much information away as it is. The way I see it is the more people that are doing what I do the less effective it will be.


----------



## Gregc (Oct 20, 2011)

Screw that. I hate when people crowd me after they see me pull in a few fish. I don't mind people coming up and asking a few questions wile I am fishing. I am happy to share some knowlege as I have asked for advice before also. But don't start fishing right next to me. I freaking hate that and will normally say a few words that arnt polite for this forum. But to ask you to show them how to fish a bait right when you are leaving...... Thats why I like fishing area's were there arn't alot of people...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

tell um,,,(just jerk it)


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks for the post! I thought I was just getting old and grumpy!!
You will never see me move quicker ,whether on boat,surf, or pier, than when somebody crowds me or starts talking to me. By the way, where were these people when we were learning how -to over our own life times...watching TV or chasing girls or something? Get out there and OBSERVE! Read catalogs to familiarize yourself with products.
Another good technique is to fish with somebody like Andrew K...He LOVES talking to people, but is respectful of my love of peace. So when anybody wants to ask questions, I always grunt and Andrew does the talking! I ought to pay the guy!
Also my grandkids will talk to ANYBODY (ages 5 and 7).If anybody crowds me, I just leave the kids to their own devices...They will cross lines, maybe hit people with lures, throw rocks in the water, and ask THEM questions till they run screaming down the beach...It's GREAT! Like having your own "FORCE FIELD" nobody can penetrate for long. And I double dog dare anybody to fuss at my grandkids about "mishaps" or so forth. 

BA


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Haha, I can see it now, Andrew's inbox getting bombarded with "how-to" questions. Just kidding, but I do agree that Drew will talk to anyone and everyone. I dont think there was a time in the surf this summer when Drew DIDNT know someone on the beach either coming or going or already there.

As for people crowding my space, if im fishing Lesner, Rudee, or other places where space is a commodity, then I realize that it comes with the territory. Not everyone has the sense to be more mindful of your interests. Personally, I dont like to crowd people and i'll even stand off with my rod tucked in my arm and just observe and people watch. Now if im fishing the coast and there is miles of more beach away from me and someone sets up right next to me, then yeah, thats pretty damn irritating. 

Now if someone asks me to teach them things about fishing, then I usually help them out some. You can teach someone how to work a lure and they can mimic that, but you'll always have the upper hand of knowing the feel of how you're working that lure. Know what I mean?


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

The only response people get from me is a head nod or a head shake, and when they ask me if I caught anything I hold my hands up about 6 inches from each other like the only fish Im catching are small. Most people get the hint.


----------



## huntingwood (Jun 13, 2009)

Well, what do you expect when you keep putting up reports with pictures of limits of monster specks? 

Just kidding, that is pretty ridiculous that anyone would expect you to walk them through casting a lure.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

I had two "trips" to the right of me wading this am. They couldn't stand it anymore that I was catching, and they weren't. So they slid my way and proceeded to screw up my fishing. Four tangles/foul-ups in a row as a result of THEIR actions. Now no one was catching. Mission accomplished on their part. If you dopes are reading this you NEED TO PAY ATTENTION out there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And again, if you are reading this.....the reason that you were NOT catching anything is that you dopes were retrieving your lures too effin fast! There's a tip for ya! What were you fishing for....Spanish/King Macks??


----------



## map120277 (Jul 17, 2008)

Fishin' with Skippy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLDzPH-cBhw


----------



## tonymac (Feb 4, 2011)

I know wat you feel!!...but is it a crime when you speak your mind and start cutting lines..when they look at you like you was the one tangling up the daim lines every minute...why do I have to be the bad guy...why you just learn how to fish and give me my space!!!! PS . SOME ONE PLEASE MAKE A FISHERMAN'S HANDBOOK FOR DUMMIES ..EVERY RESPECTABLE FISHERMAN KNOWS GIVE SPACE AND THROW STRAIGHT!!!!


----------



## boozeman (Sep 20, 2011)

I had almost the same thing happen to me last nite on the pier. My buddy and I were catching a few specks and a guy came over within 5ft of us and started setting up a carolina rig pole and double bottom rig pole and he had other poles to get out. so I told him if he did that we would probably get tangled up. He got the hint and moved but he shouldn't have even stopped right beside us. THERE WAS PLENTY OF ROOM ON THE PIER.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

I dont usually pipe in on such nonsense but YOU sounded like a jerk. You could have made his day and taught him how to do something he really didn't know how to do. And also tell him about on the water courtesey. I was taught to be kind one to another and you reap what you sow. Sorry for being so foward but I call em like I see em...or read em.


----------



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh lordy......


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

There is no joy for some people to figure things out on there own. Their plan is to shadow and screw up other folks plans 'cause they can't think for themselves out there.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Chris I can't say I agree with you. Why should I show some random guy that has disrespected me all morning something . I think a lot of people expect everything to be given to them too easily.It has taken me a lifetime to perfect my trout fishing. I feel like why gave him something that he is not worthey of and likely not even capable of understanding. He got just what you said...he reaped what he had sewn. Had he respected my space I would have possibly at least told him what we were useing. I find it interesting that you feel like I owe this guy something even after he crowded me all day. As far as reaping what I sew I have lots of friends that are more than willing to help me stay on fish. I respect them on the water and off of it. We have a trust for each other that our information and tactics are kept to ourself as much as possible. I sometimes give talks about Trout fishing to clubs and at shops like Green top. One of the main things I stress is to respect someone by staying away.....One thing I have noticed about fishing advice...The guys that know the least give the most of it.


----------



## flukeassassn (Apr 27, 2007)

I usually dont post but I just had to this time! Ive been out there fishing and had people come so close to me to me that I could smack them in the head with the rod tip! Ive had people call vmrc on me cause they werent catchn n i was! Just sad the way people think or dont think when theyre out on the water! I go home and do my homework. I suggest those non fools do the same! Folks need to SLOW DOWN! Your retrieve is too DAMN FAST! Folks are trolling too DAMN FAST! Hey David, call me dude.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

A lot depends on how they ask. 

I was fishing Ocean City Inlet 3-4 weeks ago. It was around 10 pm and no one was there. I realized someone was approaching quickly behind me - my radar went up. Look around and see what looks to be a 7 year old boy heading my way, his dad trailing behind. Kid is holding a lure and says "_Can you show us how to tie this? We don't know how._" Then with a big grin "_It is my first time fishing!_"

Dad comes up carrying the fishing rod. I see it is a nice new Batman rod.  Pull out some line and it is tangled on the reel. Spend 10 minutes on that. Show them how to tie the lure. They can't cast. Spend some more time showing dad how to cast. He casts and kid reels in. A little later dad comes up and asks what I'm using. I pull a jig head and a soft plastic curly tail out of my bag. Show them how to hook it and again how to tie it on. Told them it is theirs to keep. They fish for 10 more minutes and mom gets out of the car and tells them it is time to go. Kid comes over and says "_Thank you!_" and leaves with mom. Dad comes over and says "_Thank you. We really learned a lot._" I wish they'd caught something.

Several years ago - the first time I was fishing OC Inlet - a stranger gave me a jig head and a soft plastic curly tail. That is what got me catching that night.

Surf Rat - Sounds like your guy was a little bit of a jerk and may need to understand "personal space" better.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yes they are, but tonight I met a young man from Florida, never caught a striper in his life but was very polite and in tune with fishing with someone else. I gave him some pointers on lure and presentation and watched him catch his 1st striper. He thanked me and went on to catch 10+ more. A good night for me indeed.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Surf rat I understand the space issue and yes he should have respected your space, and I know when someone gets under your skin its hard to be nice to them. But.. what would it have hurt to have given him a little bit of your far advanced knowledge of fishing. Just a little bit. I know you must be pretty proficient at catching trout, I mean you do speak at fishing clubs and all. A little kindness goes a long way. Let me appoligize for the jerk comment, I wasn't saying you were a jerk it just sounded that way. If I ever meet you I would like to pick your brain to learn more about catching trout cause I'm not that good at it. Hope everyone has a good weekend. Later


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

It seems to me like you lost a great opportunity for a charter. Tell the guy you do it for a living, and you'd be happy to take him out to catch fish, only you take him to some hole where no fish in it's right mind would want to be and tell the guy he's doing it all wrong and he'll never be able to catch a fish in his life. Throw your hands up and tell him he's a lost cause and keep his money. Just sayin.....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

BlueHwy said:


> A lot depends on how they ask.
> 
> I was fishing Ocean City Inlet 3-4 weeks ago. It was around 10 pm and no one was there. I realized someone was approaching quickly behind me - my radar went up. Look around and see what looks to be a 7 year old boy heading my way, his dad trailing behind. Kid is holding a lure and says "_Can you show us how to tie this? We don't know how._" Then with a big grin "_It is my first time fishing!_"
> 
> ...


Very nicely put!


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I met you once when I bought a bunch of mirro lures from you and you were very helpful to me. It wasn't too long after I joined this site. I was simply respectful and asked questions. I let everything you told me sink in. Hell you even gave me 2 big trout that night haha. 

It sounds like the guy just got under your skin. It's happened to all of us at one time or another. I wouldn't ask you to give out any spots or hot baits but Im pretty sure just pointing the guy in the right direction couldn't hurt. 

Someone did that for me a few nights ago at the lesner and I ended up catching my first striper also. He didn't tell me what to use or right where they were but explained how they feed and act. That let me know how I needed to fish for them. I knew what to use from researching and reading.


----------



## Love to Fish (May 31, 2011)

Surf Rat, I am with you. I take it that these were 2 different people. One on the water, and another in the parking lot. If it is the same on the water and the parking lot, he gets nothing from me. Usually, I am happy to give a guy a tip or two, particularly if they are fishing next to me and start a conversation. Even if the guy were to crowd me a bit, a hello and how's the fishing might get a pointer or two. I've given some detailed instruction on what's worked for me and given away a lure or two myself. The guy who squeezes in close, crosses me up repeatedly and can't even give a friendly hello wouldn't get any help, and I'd probably say something after the second time that they crowded me or crossed my line. If the guy at the lot is a different guy, and I had seen him around before, I probably would have given some verbal instruction before telling him "good luck" and offering to show him in person the next time I saw him on the water while fishing.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Everyone here should try icefishing. Nothing like working hard drilling dozens of holes through +6" of ice trying to locate fish. Finally locating them and setting up and having someone decide they want to fish the hole next to you, that you drilled. Not to mention that you and they are the only people on +100acres of ice.

Or you make a set of tip-ups and have someone drill holes right between two of your tip-ups that are only spaced a couple of yards apart. Or you are the only one on the lake and have a group of five others decide that they want to fish right where you are and try to crowd you out. I could go on and on...

Crowding on the beach is definitely no big deal lol But I will admit it does suck. I do think the person in question would have been better off approaching you and chatting for a bit, if you were in the mood, and gauged your reception, not decide to just set up on top of you like that nor hound you the whole time.

DMS #525
AMSA #1102
OBPA
RFA # 1053456E


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sounds like you might be lacking the same sense as the man you complained about.

People are dumb****s. There is no question about that. Here's the problem - we all start out on the same foot. Some of us learn faster than others. Yet others, never learn.

A wise man will take the opportunity to attempt to mold the offender into the fisherman he wants to share the beach with. If he is crowding you, the conversations starts out on that note, a little lesson on beach etiquette. What he gets from you from that point on, depends entirely on his attitude, and how he receives the first lesson.

I learned a lot from people by engaging them. Even bitter old pickles like yourself.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Solid 7 did you dress up like Yoda for halloween?


----------



## redgrappler (Nov 18, 2005)

Wow great topic. I'm glad civility is prevailing here. 

I agree with Surf Rat, I would have been angry as I have been on many occassions when boaters roar their motors into obvious casting lanes us kayakers have started when out on the water. Many times I have felt that I should curse at them, however, when on a yak, it would NEVER be wise to yell at a boater. That being said, I don't think I personally would have reacted the same way. Like others have posted, I probably would have used it as a teaching lesson. I take it as a compliment when others ask me to teach them something....funny thing is people rarely do when it comes to fishing. I definitely would have let him know, though in a nice way, of the faux pas he created by intruding in your fishing space. Not for territorial reasons, but just because he was disturbing the water and making it more difficult for others to catch. 

Just my thought.

Respectully Posted,

Redrappler


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

surf rat said:


> Solid 7 did you dress up like Yoda for halloween?


Did you use your (almost) alone time on the beach to come up with that one all by yourself?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Yes they are, but tonight I met a young man from Florida, never caught a striper in his life but was very polite and in tune with fishing with someone else. I gave him some pointers on lure and presentation and watched him catch his 1st striper. He thanked me and went on to catch 10+ more. A good night for me indeed.


Yup. In that situation, I would do the same. I have issues with people being to close to me when I'm fishing as well. That's why I don't fish in crowds. Even if it means that I miss out on good action. If people ask questions I try and do my best to answer them. There is a difference between someone asking a legitimate question and someone being a pain in the a$$. In that case, I don't say a word.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Here's an appropriate article written by a good friend of mine from Bridgetown:

Speckled Trout Fishing Etiquette 101: Motors scare fish


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i hate people crowding me but usually it is from ignorance. i'm no expert but i always try to share as much info as i know if people ask. if i was ever in a situation (non-fishing) where i didn't know what the heck i was doing i would appreciate being treated the same. just my 2c.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

If you want to be left alone, why on earth would you put up pictures of your catches on the internet?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

savfish said:


> If you want to be left alone, why on earth would you put up pictures of your catches on the internet?


 You do realize he does this for a living.. What better advertisement than showing what he can catch..


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

In other word dont do anything Skippy does;If he was making that loud noice around me I would have taken the horn and shoved it where the sun dont shine.But tangles and getting too close is gonna happen from time to time.Its probily best to tell him to give you alittle space and instruct him a little;maybe even give him the same lure your catching the fish on.But theres nothing worse than making loud noice when fishing shallow water;Its funny I even see guys blaring loud music in shallow water and they still pull in fish?Like the one guy on the Eastern Shore that was baring loud music and yet he managed to pull in a 29"Striper on Peeler Crab.I bet hed would have cught more if he kept the decibal(sp) level down.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

+1 FOR David. I known and have fished with David. The man know's his stuff. Yeah, he is a charter captain now but he would still out fish most of us if he was not. David knows them trout waters like the back of his hand. He's paid his dues, put in the time, studied the waters and taught them fish to bite his lures. Would you like your family vacation at a beach house ruined by 
a pushy, nosey, intrusive neighbor? 

I typically will move when crowded. Life and my fishing time is too short to get frustrated by someone I do not know, crowding me. I don't mind giving tips or reports but I try to keep conversation to a minimum till I get done fishig.

Now, if you ask the A/C... we have been known to fill a 100 yard stretch of beach with 8-10 heavers. But them guys are my friends and I have no problems with their bait or beers.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

*Learning process...*

Well, I didn't make it through the whole thread, but the guy just wanted to learn how to fish. Eventhough I hate it, he might not have pulled up so close to you had he knew the technique you were using and could catch fish. Often times, people get close so they can watch what you're doing and try to mimic it. They even try to observe whatever bait your throwing. I think most of us do it or we've had someone generous enough (or a source like this board) to share info. It didn't make you a bad person to blow him off when he asked for your help, but it would have made you a better person if you ould have done it for him


----------

